# Stoney Creek-- 2/16/02



## Guest (Feb 14, 2002)

I was thinking about going out to Stoney this Saturday....... Anybody want to come along??????


----------



## Bassmastergm (Jan 8, 2002)

I'd like to join you what time and what location.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2002)

Wherever you want to go, doesnt matter to me!!!! I was also giving some thought to Lakeville,,,,,, And was thinking about 8 in the morning......


----------



## Bassmastergm (Jan 8, 2002)

I will be going to Stoney this afternoon if you would like to join me feel free I will have my radio on channel 11 be there at about 2pm. Also as far as which lake on Saturday I'm sure you had something in mind or you wouldn't have started the post. Just pick a lake to get us on some fish. Stoneys fine I have quite a few spots marked on my gps. I recieved new software that breaks down the depth contours and gives you the gps coordinates where ever you place your cursor. Check this link to see the software (http://www.lakemap.com/Michigan/michigan.htm)


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2002)

I was kinda thinking about the middle lake, cause I would like to get some bluegills.... But,,,, if you have been doing good at Eastpointe, then lets go there! 

I just want to get out!!!!!!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

How thick is the ice?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2002)

Last I heard about 5 to 6 inches.... Bassmastergm is out there right now, hopefully he will give us a report.


----------



## Bassmastergm (Jan 8, 2002)

Yep your right the ice is still about 5 or 6 inches it should hold up with these cold nights. Caught a few perch today nothing that really had any size but what the heck any fish is better than nothing in my book.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

IFN, Bassmastergm, I'm interested, but won't Know for sure till friday.

Walleye Mike, and I were talking at the meet & greet, about fishing out there.

P.S. I offer to buy you a cold one and you don't show, MIKE!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

Sorry Buddy,,, I've decided to quit drinking for awhile,,,, today is day number 6, and I didnt trust myself to goto a watering hole..... 

I hope that you can make it on sat. That goes for you too Mike!!!! 

I have way too much time on my hands lately, and made up a panfish mousetrap that I am looking forward to trying out.....


----------



## Bassmastergm (Jan 8, 2002)

So I assume we are meeting at the middle lake to try for some panfish what is the name of that park by the middle lake.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

Had to go back through a few older posts,,,,, its called Ridgewood.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I'm thinking of giving it a try. Haven't been out for a few weeks. Just lazy. I'll see whats going on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2002)

I'm gonna try to leave the house at about 6 tommorow,,,,, that should put me there at about 7.... I'll have channel 11 going, so give me a holler!!!! Will check in on here in the morning....


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I'm gonna pass this time, We got the plague going over here. All three of us are down and out, and I can't miss work, so I'll just watch Olympic Hockey, and wait to hear how you did.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Ice Fishing Nut (Mike), I won't be there tomorrow but I thought I would let you know that the park doesn't open until 8am (just called the park office to verify). You can sleep an extra hour and not have to wait in your car at the gate 


Can you guys give me a report on the ice conditions when you get back? I started taking my Dad ice fishing every year since they started having the free winter fishing weekend. I just want to make sure the ice is ok for him and any reports on the hot bait of the day would be greatly appreciated. My dad only fishes once a year with me so I hope we can find some fish.

Thanks and have fun out there tomorrow.

John


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks John,

I wish that I would have read this last night before I went to bed..... Oh well,,, sorry that you cant make it. I'll let ya know when I get back.... I can only stay out there until about 12, forgot that today is bowling day.... I just hope that there is gonna be some ice when I get there.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Any reports? How thick was the ice and what type of condition was it in?

John


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

Sorry John,,,, I left at 11, I am sick!!!! Felt like hell on the way home, and it only got worse.....

Ice was about 7 inches,,,, and solid, we were on the south side of the middle lake, and didnt do to bad..... caught both perch and bluegills.... Hopefully Joe and Bassmastergm will post how they did after I left.....

Had fun guys, sorry that I left so early, but I was freezing out there, and that isnt normal for me!!!!


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

Bassmastergm and IFN, it was a pleasure fishing with you guys again!

Yes, if anyone wants to know where the tiny perch and gills are, I'll pm you the coordinates! Hahahaha.

Actually, a few keeper gills were found, sporadically. Had to move around a lot, and then it was hit and miss, even 10' from one spot to another. I noticed also their depth changed - sometimes right off bottom, other times suspended.

But not matter what, a good time. The weather was a little sloppy, but that's fine with me - I'll take most any kind of weather, if it's the ice fishing season!

oh jnpcook, I didn't measure the ice with my ruler, but it was the same as last Sunday, I've vote more for a 6", and very solid ice. Since it was a day above 32 degrees, there was some wetness right at the shoreline again, but a non-issue, could walk right to the edge w/o any cracking even. So far, there are no worries about the ice! I didn't even carry my spud or safety spikes, and I almost always have those on me.


----------

